# US-based ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson has been banned from Australia



## Tommy Tainant

US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia

Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*

*Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.

In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
*
Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.


----------



## Dekster

He should appeal.


----------



## Blues Man

Guess they don't like free speech in OZ


----------



## fncceo

Is being banned from Australia a bad thing?

It wasn't that long ago when picking a pocket in England would win you a one-way ticket to the Antipodes.


----------



## Maxdeath

While I don't agree with the guy I still believe he has a right to say what he wants. The fact that Australia wants to limit him from visiting is also their choice. Can't say that I agree with their limiting of free speech but is their country so they can decide who and how people talk in their country.

As far as little Tommy goes I guess he is also concerned with censoring what people say.


----------



## fncceo

The Grand Mufti of Australia, until he retired in 2007, Taj El-Din Hilaly, made many a controversial statement.   He has denied The Holocaust, made several, very public anti-Semitic declarations.  He has supported terror attacks and claimed that Muslims convicted of multiple rapes in Sydney were too harshly punished.  His most controversial statement was that women who don't cover themselves according to his Islamic principles were equivalent to "uncovered meat" and he stated that you can't blame a cat it eats the meat.

_"If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside on the street, or in the garden or in the park, or in the backyard without a cover, and the cats come and eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats' or the uncovered meat? The uncovered meat is the problem. If she was in her room, in her home, in her hijab, no problem would have occurred."_


It appears that Australia has freedom of speech after all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Does that ban apply only to non-Muslins?

In the Middle East, Muslims don't just SAY "Death to Gays", they ACTUALLY DO IT.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

fncceo said:


> The Grand Mufti of Australia, until he retired in 2007, Taj El-Din Hilaly, made many controversial statement.   He has denied The Holocaust, made several, very public anti-Semitic declarations.  He has supported terror attacks and claimed that Muslims convicted of multiple rapes in Sydney were too harshly punished.  His most controversial statement was that women who don't cover themselves according to his Islamic principles were equivalent to "uncovered meat" and he stated that you can't blame a cat it eats the meat.
> 
> _"If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside on the street, or in the garden or in the park, or in the backyard without a cover, and the cats come and eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats' or the uncovered meat? The uncovered meat is the problem. If she was in her room, in her home, in her hijab, no problem would have occurred."_
> 
> 
> It appears that Australia has freedom of speech after all.


Same as in Tommy's EU, it applies only to Muslims


----------



## Tommy Tainant

fncceo said:


> The Grand Mufti of Australia, until he retired in 2007, Taj El-Din Hilaly, made many a controversial statement.   He has denied The Holocaust, made several, very public anti-Semitic declarations.  He has supported terror attacks and claimed that Muslims convicted of multiple rapes in Sydney were too harshly punished.  His most controversial statement was that women who don't cover themselves according to his Islamic principles were equivalent to "uncovered meat" and he stated that you can't blame a cat it eats the meat.
> 
> _"If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside on the street, or in the garden or in the park, or in the backyard without a cover, and the cats come and eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats' or the uncovered meat? The uncovered meat is the problem. If she was in her room, in her home, in her hijab, no problem would have occurred."_
> 
> 
> It appears that Australia has freedom of speech after all.







A proud Aussie. Seriously though, what a twat.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.



So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?

What about average private citizens from those countries?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
Click to expand...

Much like TT himself at USMB, they're a protected class


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
Click to expand...

I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
Click to expand...


Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
Click to expand...

Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
Click to expand...


Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
Click to expand...

But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
Click to expand...


He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
Click to expand...

Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
Click to expand...


it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.

If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson is hardly a Christian and the Aussies have a record of banning all types of extremists. What else would you have them do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.
> 
> If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.
Click to expand...

Arizona pastor: We could cure AIDS by Christmas if we stone homos to death

Not much calling for legislation here, These words gain traction on the feeble minded and there are consequences in that. SO here he is calling for Aussie citizens to be stoned to death to stop Aids.
If I was an Aussie gay man I would want my government to protect me from that. Thats what governments should do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## anynameyouwish

Blues Man said:


> Guess they don't like free speech in OZ




so free speech to you means you can say you want to kill people?

only a deranged fkn conservative would ever think that.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US ‘death to gays’ preacher Steven Anderson banned from Australia
> 
> Th*e leader of Arizona’s fringe Faithful Word Baptist Church, who has called for the execution of gay people by stoning and openly celebrated the massacre at Orlando’s Pulse gay club, suffered another setback on his quest for a global expansion.*
> 
> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do they also ban Ambassadors from countries like Iran and Saudi Arabia?
> 
> What about average private citizens from those countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that they would if they were calling for Australians to be put to death. Why wouldnt they ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not. Virtue signaling Progs usually only have balls when going against Christians they know will not actually hurt them. When it comes to Muslims they kowtow as quick as they can.
Click to expand...


They never talk back to their Muslim masters


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let him in and let him speak so you have an idea who his followers are. Banning only makes martyrs.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.
> 
> If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona pastor: We could cure AIDS by Christmas if we stone homos to death
> 
> Not much calling for legislation here, These words gain traction on the feeble minded and there are consequences in that. SO here he is calling for Aussie citizens to be stoned to death to stop Aids.
> If I was an Aussie gay man I would want my government to protect me from that. Thats what governments should do.
Click to expand...


It never stops there. Stopping really bad speech leads to eventually stopping peckish speech.

The US right now is a prime example of that with the deplatforming of anyone not a progressive.

But of course fascist fuckwads like you see that as a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if they let him in it opens the door to all sorts of trash. He is inciting violence, what else has he got to add ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.
> 
> If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona pastor: We could cure AIDS by Christmas if we stone homos to death
> 
> Not much calling for legislation here, These words gain traction on the feeble minded and there are consequences in that. SO here he is calling for Aussie citizens to be stoned to death to stop Aids.
> If I was an Aussie gay man I would want my government to protect me from that. Thats what governments should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It never stops there. Stopping really bad speech leads to eventually stopping peckish speech.
> 
> The US right now is a prime example of that with the deplatforming of anyone not a progressive.
> 
> But of course fascist fuckwads like you see that as a feature, not a bug.
Click to expand...

You are off with the fairies now. The job of government is to keep the people safe. Thats what they have done.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't inciting anything. Isn't he saying LAWS should be passed that allow execution for homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.
> 
> If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona pastor: We could cure AIDS by Christmas if we stone homos to death
> 
> Not much calling for legislation here, These words gain traction on the feeble minded and there are consequences in that. SO here he is calling for Aussie citizens to be stoned to death to stop Aids.
> If I was an Aussie gay man I would want my government to protect me from that. Thats what governments should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It never stops there. Stopping really bad speech leads to eventually stopping peckish speech.
> 
> The US right now is a prime example of that with the deplatforming of anyone not a progressive.
> 
> But of course fascist fuckwads like you see that as a feature, not a bug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are off with the fairies now. The job of government is to keep the people safe. Thats what they have done.
Click to expand...


Figures this concept comes from a Nanny State twat like you. 

Harm doesn't happen until someone does something, or threatens a specific person directly.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Thats it. Why would any country think him a suitable visitor ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's still not inciting. he's proposing to use the legal process to get his policies across.
> 
> If Australia is at the point where letting this guy in eventually results in a law like that getting passed, they have far worse issues already seething below the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona pastor: We could cure AIDS by Christmas if we stone homos to death
> 
> Not much calling for legislation here, These words gain traction on the feeble minded and there are consequences in that. SO here he is calling for Aussie citizens to be stoned to death to stop Aids.
> If I was an Aussie gay man I would want my government to protect me from that. Thats what governments should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It never stops there. Stopping really bad speech leads to eventually stopping peckish speech.
> 
> The US right now is a prime example of that with the deplatforming of anyone not a progressive.
> 
> But of course fascist fuckwads like you see that as a feature, not a bug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are off with the fairies now. The job of government is to keep the people safe. Thats what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figures this concept comes from a Nanny State twat like you.
> 
> Harm doesn't happen until someone does something, or threatens a specific person directly.
Click to expand...

So why is the US banning all these muslims ? Shouldnt you hear what they have to say ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

There can't be much more than 2 million Muslims in the UK holding similar views.

 I sure don't see Tammy wanting to keep them out of the UK.   All he wants to do is protect their right to rape children.


----------



## Questioner

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Anderson had planned on visiting Australia in November for a missionary trip to local baptist churches, but his visit was blocked by the country’s government.
> 
> In a YouTube video, he complained: “Basically, I’m banned from Australia. My ETA [visa] was denied by Australia. I’m not going to be permitted to enter the country.”
> *
> Great stuff. The Aussies are the 33rd country to tell this wretch that he isnt wanted. He was on a BBC doc last year and he is a real piece of shit.


What are the limits on free speech in Australia? Is it legal to use fighting words on the internet there?

In the US, technically that isn't protected by the Constitution, at least per originalist interpretation, but I doubt that the government would realistically feel a need to waste time policing that.


----------

